# Closely Related Occupation - Accounting (general) and External Auditor



## Caden Lorenzo (Jan 5, 2017)

I just have a question if you guys can help me out.
I have an experience as an accountant for 2.5 years and an external auditor for 2.5 years outside australia and i want to apply for independent visa in australia.

My question is my accounting experience for 2.5 years and external auditor for 2.5 years are considered as closely related occupation?

I want to know if im considered in "skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past ten years)" so i can know if im eligible for the 10 points. I know i have to be assessed by CPA but i want to know before hand if anyone has any knowledge of this?
Please help 
Thank you


----------



## muzzammil.raza (Jan 22, 2017)

Even I am facing this issue.

I have following experience:

- About 2.5 years as External Auditor
- About 2 years as Finance Lead - Accounts
- About 2.5 years as Internal Auditor

CPA Australia has assessed me for external audit positively for both qualification and employment but only for 2.5. 

*Can I change my category to Accountant and include other experience as well?*


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Caden Lorenzo said:


> I just have a question if you guys can help me out.
> I have an experience as an accountant for 2.5 years and an external auditor for 2.5 years outside australia and i want to apply for independent visa in australia.
> 
> My question is my accounting experience for 2.5 years and external auditor for 2.5 years are considered as closely related occupation?
> ...


My 2 cents worth of advises. Key difference between accounting and external audit is independent reporting. I'm afraid you will not get 5 years for either occupation. Also assessing body is known to minus experience. However all this is based on my experience, you should get it assessed to be sure


----------



## preet_0202 (Oct 4, 2017)

what is the qualification/education requirement for external auditor category?


----------

